# Hunting Club Profit



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2016)

I've just gotten a tract of land and plan on having 10 members for this coming season. For you club presidents who collect dues and keep up with all the work of running the club, what mark-up do you put on the dues to put in your pocket to cover your labor for running the club? I'm trying to figure out the dues to charge the members for this year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2016)

Im not a club president, but my club president  charges enough to cover his dues.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not a good prez. I lose money each year & some mems act like I'm getting away with a lot. 
It cost all year for water & electric. They just want to give 5 bucks a weekend. 
I plant and a lot of times no one helps except to hunt the stand. No one has time for work days, they fishing and going places & such with what nots.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 9, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Im not a club president, but my club president  charges enough to cover his dues.



This.  Been in a few clubs where this was the case.  That is fine by me.

I was in a club one year and later found out that he made enough to pay for the vp of the clubs membership and both of them an out of state hunting trip.  Needless to say I didn't get back in that club


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2016)

Charge at least enough to cover your dues and a fair amount of beer for the season.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it would be ok to cover your costs. I don't think you should profit from running a "club".  If you are in the hunting business, leasing land and selling hunts, it is your job to provide guests with a good experience. That is not the role of club president anywhere I have hunted.  I was treasure in my last club and EVERYONE paid the same.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 9, 2016)

*I found out the hard way...*

The previous club president ran the club for 20 years and never paid to hunt.....ever.

The only way he is out, he got tired of fooling with it.

I remember when I first got in the club myself and my son were #23 and #24 club members. (it only took 13 members to cover the lease.)

When I asked him about it this was his exact quote " it's to make up for all them years I had to put money out of my pocket to keep the club going".

Now, club dues are $650 and you multiply by 10 and he put $6500 in his pocket in a single season.

I have been knowing him a long time, but this kind of thing will never happen again.

s&r


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 9, 2016)

Make sure to charge enough to cover purchasing your own personal Land.....I know some do


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think a club president should make a profit from running a hunting club.  It's a voluntary position.  A lot of work, but still a voluntary position, not a paying job.

Now covering cost for fuel and improvements he's doing on the club with his equipment is fine if you ask me.

All money paid to a hunting club should stay right there on that club.  Enough said.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

spurrs and racks said:


> The previous club president ran the club for 20 years and never paid to hunt.....ever.
> 
> The only way he is out, he got tired of fooling with it.
> 
> ...


This is why a club should have a president, a VP, and a treasure. Each check takes two signatures. Everyone knows where the money goes.  Balance and expenses are reviewed at each meeting.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2016)

spurrs and racks said:


> The previous club president ran the club for 20 years and never paid to hunt.....ever.
> 
> The only way he is out, he got tired of fooling with it.
> 
> ...




I wonder if he paid taxes on his company's profit?


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> This is why a club should have a president, a VP, and a treasure. Each check takes two signatures. Everyone knows where the money goes.  Balance and expenses are reviewed at each meeting.



Even with this method, crooks can take advantage...  I was in a club where the treasurer was finally caught skimming...  He did it for years...  Turned out he bought his new four wheeler with club money....  He was caught owing almost 7K.....  He was given a chance to pay it all back before he was turned into the authorities.  His momma and daddy bailed him out....


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

Money can ruin a club.  Now everyone gets to fight over who spent what on corn!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Money can ruin a club.  Now everyone gets to fight over who spent what on corn!


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2016)

Take in account of having to be the one to meet all new potential members and showing them around, getting all the calls from all the crybabies, breaking up the fights, organizing work days. All kinds of other stuff, I don't think the president should have to pay a membership.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 9, 2016)

Being a club pres really equals to being a babysitter in most clubs. I would agree to covering your membership but nothing else. Find members that will show up on work days and work. They are out there. Keep it simple. Two mandatory work days a year for planting.  assign stands to each member to check for safety/repairs (not on work days). Wrap your planting cost into club dues or keep them separate and split planting cost equally with all members.  

The work can be split up so it's not all on the club pres and less rules is always better. At the end of the day good members make or break a club. goes for the club pres too. 

Good luck


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

Im sure most members would be ok with president not having to pay, but all financial matters ,at the very least, should be transparent to the membership. It should not be a piggy bank for a chosen few.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm not a good prez. I lose money each year & some mems act like I'm getting away with a lot.
> It cost all year for water & electric. They just want to give 5 bucks a weekend.
> I plant and a lot of times no one helps except to hunt the stand. No one has time for work days, they fishing and going places & such with what nots.



This.  Have never had a year where I did not pay my own dues and a bit more.  Might not have been the best way but I never had to worry that I was taking advantage of or cheating anyone.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd at least be hunting for free if I had to babysit all the whiny hunters. No way I'd plant with my tractors on my dime for anyone but my family either. I've seen my dad do it a lot as club pres previously. 

I know in both my leases they hunt for free and maybe a little more but also I wouldn't want their job and will happily pay and come to hunt and that's it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2016)

I know I'll at least get my dues out of it and most likely tack on a few hundred from each member. I'm not sure why if the members know the cost beforehand and agree to it, that it should be any sort of deal. I'm not making them join and if they want to put their name on the lease then go find their own land and have at it.

I'm sure most guys don't want that sort of responsibility looming over their heads for years at a time. And I'm sure not going to do it for nothing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

So. If the prez has it in his name and 2 drop out at dues time and the prez pays it to keep "HIS" lease and everyone else just pays thier part that's OK .
If the prez pays the lites all summer. That's OK. 
If the prez takes down your stands because they about to cut and U can't make it. That's OK
Let's not let this guy make a dime even if he has kept it up for 20ty years. You just join and let divide it all even Steven.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I know I'll at least get my dues out of it and most likely tack on a few hundred from each member. I'm not sure why if the members know the cost beforehand and agree to it, that it should be any sort of deal. I'm not making them join and if they want to put their name on the lease then go find their own land and have at it.
> 
> I'm sure most guys don't want that sort of responsibility looming over their heads for years at a time. And I'm sure not going to do it for nothing.



Nice speach.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> So. If the prez has it in his name and 2 drop out at dues time and the prez pays it to keep "HIS" lease and everyone else just pays thier part that's OK .
> If the prez pays the lites all summer. That's OK.
> If the prez takes down your stands because they about to cut and U can't make it. That's OK
> Let's not let this guy make a dime even if he has kept it up for 20ty years. You just join and let divide it all even Steven.


Any costs that are incurred should be paid with club funds.  Any shortages should be made up by the membership as a group.  You burn fuel in your tractor, you can draw on the account.  No one should "profit" from a "club"
In the clubs I have been in people politic and run to be president. No ones arm has to be twisted.


----------



## marknga (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't make any difference to me. If I decide to join a club and the dues are $650 and I want to join I pay the $650. If not I don't.

Fair is what comes to Perry every October.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Any costs that are incurred should be paid with club funds.  Any shortages should be made up by the membership as a group.  You burn fuel in your tractor, you can draw on the account.  No one should "profit" from a "club"



Why?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2016)

Charge whatever they will pay.
If the deal is good for them they take it. If not they leave it.
If the members are willing to pay x dollars to hunt a place under the existing rules, there should be no complaint.  Why should it matter to them where the money goes.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 9, 2016)

As long as everyone who joins knows the rules it doesn't matter how you set it up. 
But if someone makes a profit it should probably show up on an income tax form somewhere.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 9, 2016)

I think you would want to cover all your expenses.  There is a LOT of time involved in the process of running a club.  Lots of incidental stuff like gas money, phone  , postage, locks, gates, tractor work, etc. etc. etc.
Listening to whining from members will be one of your side jobs that will have to be compensated for as well.    

I think as long as you were willing to do a sort of profit sharing by putting money back into the club at the end of each year when ALL expenses are accounted for and paid in full nobody should mind.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Why?



There is nothing wrong with profit.  If you want to lease land and charge guests to hunt, you profit by providing a service. I just don't think that is a club.  To me a hunting club implies a group of like minded people pooling resources to access a resource they couldn't get on there own.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 9, 2016)

It might be wise to consult an accountant and set up a LLC. That way everything should be transparent and everyone is protected from liability. 
Clubs can involve the handling of a lot of $$.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

Once you put profit into the equation, wouldn't the best thing to do be dump all your local members. Raise the dues sky high and run an add in Florida?


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Once you put profit into the equation, wouldn't the best thing to do be dump all your local members. Raise the dues sky high and run an add in Florida?



I've been out bid by locals.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I'm not making them join and if they want to put their name on the lease then go find their own land and have at it.
> 
> I'm sure most guys don't want that sort of responsibility looming over their heads for years at a time. And I'm sure not going to do it for nothing.



Smart man ^^


----------



## Red350SS (Feb 9, 2016)

I've run our club for about 10 years...I make no profit, or pay my own dues with other's money. I take the total of the lease, plus any known expenses (propane at camp, etc) and divide it up equally between all members. I then pay the lease and get the propane tank filled or whatever other materials we needed for camp. No bank account, no "holding" somebodies money. We split up any fuel/seed/food plot costs among the ones doing the plots and who can pitch in just cash. I'm sure those of us contributing get shorted by ones that didnt show up to work or pay not pitching in. In the overall scheme of things, I don't think its a big deal. I/we would have spent the money anyways. Of course, our club has been around a long time and many current members have been in it over 20 years. What works for us, might not work for others...


----------



## JohnK (Feb 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm not a good prez. I lose money each year & some mems act like I'm getting away with a lot.
> It cost all year for water & electric. They just want to give 5 bucks a weekend.
> I plant and a lot of times no one helps except to hunt the stand. No one has time for work days, they fishing and going places & such with what nots.



Most of the clubs I've been in we have to work at least one scheduled workday or pay $100/day. Many work extra days but some just pay the money and that's ok too.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 9, 2016)

I do an annual budget-have over 20 years of records to draw from-I do my best to break even and I pay my share as well-I generally break even....I take no money for my added expenses going to and from the club or side trips to pick up seed, fertilizer, diesel fuel, parts, etc...I never went into leasing land, paying insurance, buying equipment, seed, fertilizer, electricity, gravel, etc...with the idea of making money.  I do it because I wanted a good place to hunt !!


----------



## rance56 (Feb 9, 2016)

mattech said:


> Take in account of having to be the one to meet all new potential members and showing them around, getting all the calls from all the crybabies, breaking up the fights, organizing work days. All kinds of other stuff, I don't think the president should have to pay a membership.




i agree if they are going to do all this. but if the prez is hunting for free and a gate gets cut, he needs to be the one fixing it in a timel manner. if all he is doing is collecting the funds and paying the lease, he doesnt desrve a free ride


----------



## rance56 (Feb 9, 2016)

i will promise you this though, if you get your membership paid plus make a few hundred off of each member an they are not aware of this upfront, if when they do find out, there are going to be some that will be extremely upset. if you are fine with doing it, you need to be fine with being upfront with it also imo


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2016)

Original poster is obviously just trying to bait someone into getting upset with him.  I think he is just trying to make a point about others doing this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Cut me in T.P.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 9, 2016)

You will do A whole lot better if you break it down TP. Say 10 members for deer season, 10 for turkey season then lease all the small game. If it's got a pond on it you can do say some fish memberships.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 9, 2016)

Cha ching


----------



## camotoy (Feb 9, 2016)

I am manger of our club never liked the term president for a hunting club !  For years I paid same as all members plus shelled out all the extras that came along. Now I don't pay a so called membership but I pay all extras out of my pocket. I show the club ,I fix the gates ,fix roads ,get 30+ plots ready to plant , Take time off work to get things done,fix stands , help move stands set up work days ,set up buying ton of more of seed ,2 tons of fertilizer help set club rules ,get calls and TX all day and night of this member did this this member did that!!!! I don't complain cause I do what I think is best for the club and would never keep any money that was meant for the club and its members.From May till August I am out working every weekend to get things done so that I don't have to have members at club but 1 work day to plant plots.  To each his own but running a club is just like a full time job!!!!!!!


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 9, 2016)

Southern Cyote said:


> You will do A whole lot better if you break it down TP. Say 10 members for deer season, 10 for turkey season then lease all the small game. If it's got a pond on it you can do say some fish memberships.



Pecan membership. Arrowhead membership. Hiking membership. Firewood membership. Kindling membership. Even a Membership membership...something with an insignia and a secret handshake.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 9, 2016)

camotoy said:


> I am manger of our club never liked the term president for a hunting club !  For years I paid same as all members plus shelled out all the extras that came along. Now I don't pay a so called membership but I pay all extras out of my pocket. I show the club ,I fix the gates ,fix roads ,get 30+ plots ready to plant , Take time off work to get things done,fix stands , help move stands set up work days ,set up buying ton of more of seed ,2 tons of fertilizer help set club rules ,get calls and TX all day and night of this member did this this member did that!!!! I don't complain cause I do what I think is best for the club and would never keep any money that was meant for the club and its members.From May till August I am out working every weekend to get things done so that I don't have to have members at club but 1 work day to plant plots.  To each his own but running a club is just like a full time job!!!!!!!



Amen!!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 9, 2016)

*kudos*

for your effort. I just cannot hunt without paying it's just me. Now, for the record I do put money out of my pocket into the club I just have a few rules that keep this at a minimum.

If you are a club member you are required to keep 2 club stands and keep them up so they a safe to hunt. Anybody can hunt these stands that's why we call them club stands.

Every club member is required to plant 1 food plot. It does not have to be anything large. 2 bags of seed, a bag of fertilizer and a bag of lime. 10' wide 50 yrds long as an estimate. You can certainly place a stand on it and you can let everyone know who's food plot it is. If another club member wants to hunt it I would hope they would ask you first. If you do not place a stand on it, the food plot is considered there for the wildlife and certainly open to hunt over it. 13 club members = 13 food plots.

Everybody pays who is on the board including myself. Your wife and children under the age of 18 do not pay. 

s&r


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Original poster is obviously just trying to bait someone into getting upset with him.  I think he is just trying to make a point about others doing this.



He would never do that!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Strongly worded pm sent to the op.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Original poster is obviously just trying to bait someone into getting upset with him.  I think he is just trying to make a point about others doing this.



It's like wiggling a cricket in front of a bluegill.


----------



## fredw (Feb 9, 2016)

mattech said:


> Take in account of having to be the one to meet all new potential members and showing them around, getting all the calls from all the crybabies, breaking up the fights, organizing work days. All kinds of other stuff, I don't think the president should have to pay a membership.



I must doing something wrong .....I pay an equal share of the lease/food plot expense.  I go in the hole each year though.  All of the miscellaneous expenses and costs associated with getting members (showing the property, ads, etc.) comes out of my pocket.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 9, 2016)

*I like the idea*

of an itemized bill that everyone knows the total amount. The president should be able to hunt free or at a reduced rate. He is the one who has to write the check in the Spring. He shows potential members. He has to settle disputes.

Communication goes a long way. The membership is X and the lease is X, the total expenses are X. Communicate that upfront.

Having said that, every club I have been in, the president adds additional members, family show up and hunt free, he doesn't enforce the rules.

Basically, if the hunting is good I either deal with it or move on.


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2016)

fredw said:


> I must doing something wrong .....I pay an equal share of the lease/food plot expense.  I go in the hole each year though.  All of the miscellaneous expenses and costs associated with getting members (showing the property, ads, etc.) comes out of my pocket.




If you are happy with that, then I'm happy for you, but if you were my president I would be perfectly fine with the club paying your way also.


----------



## biker13 (Feb 9, 2016)

everybody pays the same or its not a club its a business


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm "speshul". I own the land, pay the taxes, pay for the food plots, own the tractor etc. etc. "Club dues" are called "work days". No workee? No huntee.


----------



## specialk (Feb 9, 2016)

marknga said:


> Doesn't make any difference to me. If I decide to join a club and the dues are $650 and I want to join I pay the $650. If not I don't.
> 
> Fair is what comes to Perry every October.





JustUs4All said:


> Charge whatever they will pay.
> If the deal is good for them they take it. If not they leave it.
> If the members are willing to pay x dollars to hunt a place under the existing rules, there should be no complaint.  Why should it matter to them where the money goes.



this....


----------



## specialk (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I've just gotten a tract of land and plan on having 10 members for this coming season. For you club presidents who collect dues and keep up with all the work of running the club, what mark-up do you put on the dues to put in your pocket to cover your labor for running the club? I'm trying to figure out the dues to charge the members for this year.



as long as you and I hunt for free and don't have to do any of the work then I don't care what you charge......but I think oops is ticked off!!....check your PM's....


----------



## Kdad (Feb 9, 2016)

I was on a lease that this went on with but no one was aware that it was going on. NOBODY KNEW. It would have been much better for all involved to have known this upfront and not slipping around. After that, I made sure I got my money's worth every year, full on laid the hammer down but all within the rules. It's left a bad taste in my mouth ever since.

I think all should be at least shown and where the money goes just for the sake of being honest. But those days are gone because other people don't care about being honest.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 9, 2016)

marknga said:


> Doesn't make any difference to me. If I decide to join a club and the dues are $650 and I want to join I pay the $650. If not I don't.
> 
> Fair is what comes to Perry every October.



Best thing Iv read in years


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 9, 2016)

Every time you get a gallon of milk, put a postage stamp on a letter, exchange money for good or a service, there is a profit involved. Somebody put up their time or labor, or went and did something (that you didn't) so that you could get your good or service. But yet folks think they should magically have a place to hunt (alot cooler than a daily good or service) without any profit? Lol, makes alot of sense.  Man, I don't ever want to be a club prez!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Every time you get a gallon of milk, put a postage stamp on a letter, exchange money for good or a service, there is a profit involved. Somebody put up their time or labor, or went and did something (that you didn't) so that you could get your good or service. But yet folks think they should magically have a place to hunt (alot cooler than a daily good or service) without any profit? Lol, makes alot of sense.  Man, I don't ever want to be a club prez!



I noticed that also.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 9, 2016)

Funny how people beg to get on a club, then hate everything about it, the more you try to tell people the more they want to know why, you tell them 650, they say great I'm in, thanks a lot, I can't wait, tell them you keep money for fuel and time, and they think you ain't doing enough


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 9, 2016)

Been on a club for a few years and every year the president says we're gonna cut back members. But we always wind up with 25 or 26 . Got to take on 4 or 5 extra to pay his way, his daughters way and her boyfriends way. And this guy does nothing to improve the club...we got roads that are impassable by 4-wheel drive truck. It's been a joke since he took over, probably why half the club is getting out this year...oh yeah, and he's the first to break his own rules, Imagine that.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 9, 2016)

OK - now everyone ask your hunting club pres if you are paying for his membership.  

Demand to see the books or you're leaving!  LOL!

We pay to play.  It is not our business what the lease amount is, etc.  Only if we can afford the membership.  If you don't want in, there will be someone else.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I noticed that also.



I noticed also. I guess the timber company is a non profit also and the farmer who leases should only pay his land taxes.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 9, 2016)

Yep, it would be funny if everyone had the icon of a presidential candidate next to their handle, based on their responses to this and other threads.  

There would be some Bernie Sanders/Hillary icons sho nuff. Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

My family lease is 265 acres. Cost 2650.00. My sister gives me 500 a friend another 500. I pay the rest. 
Hunters
Sister her son
Our dad
Me &wife
My friend and anyone he wants to bring. 
We all bring someone from time to time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> My family lease is 265 acres. Cost 2650.00. My sister gives me 500 a friend another 500. I pay the rest.
> Hunters
> Sister her son
> Our dad
> ...



So what did I pay for me & my wife. Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm in a club there. It's a thousand also. I'm a hard working member. The man that runs it makes a buck or 2. Thank goodness.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2016)

Where is the land TP? I want in. Chances are Im hunting it anyhow.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 9, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Where is the land TP? I want in. Chances are Im hunting it anyhow.



This........... As I'm not tied down to a job anymore I could slip in and back out during the week and no one would be the wiser. 

Also make sure to stock plenty of beer in the refrigerator on Sundays before you guy's leave.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> This........... As I'm not tied down to a job anymore I could slip in and back out during the week and no one would be the wiser.
> 
> Also make sure to stock plenty of beer in the refrigerator on Sundays before you guy's leave.



Let me know what days you are hunting, and I'll try not to disturb your hunt.

Dibs on Wednesdays, though.


----------



## 3chunter (Feb 9, 2016)

It all depends.  If the president started the club then I believe him profiting isn't a big deal.


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P is the best fisherman ever


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2016)

thanks T.P. for the free hunting club


----------



## mattuga (Feb 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> So what did I pay for me & my wife. Lols



Too many people hunting 265 acres.  That is a family lease, not a club.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Feb 9, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I've just gotten a tract of land and plan on having 10 members for this coming season. For you club presidents who collect dues and keep up with all the work of running the club, what mark-up do you put on the dues to put in your pocket to cover your labor for running the club? I'm trying to figure out the dues to charge the members for this year.



I would pay double dues if I could drop the prez duty!


----------



## hogman3 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Amen!*

And!



Longhorn 16 said:


> I would pay double dues if I could drop the prez duty!


----------



## hogman3 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Amen!*

Amen!  I dont have this many headaches at my day job... Lol



hogman3 said:


> And!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2016)

mattuga said:


> Too many people hunting 265 acres.  That is a family lease, not a club.



I see 10 on 500 in the adds all the time. I mostly hunt the big club and my dad also hunts another 50ty. The land is L shaped and has a mile of a large creek for a back border. 400 acres around it is not hunted. 
Yes it is a family lease.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 10, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Let me know what days you are hunting, and I'll try not to disturb your hunt.
> 
> Dibs on Wednesdays, though.



You're more than welcome to Wednesdays, by that time I will need a break so as to clean and package all the meat anyhow. Make no mistake....... I will be back at it Thursday bright and early.

Oh yeah, TP why not make this a sho nuff trophy club. That way it leaves all the smaller deer for me and Pappy.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 10, 2016)

Kdad said:


> I was on a lease that this went on with but no one was aware that it was going on. NOBODY KNEW. It would have been much better for all involved to have known this upfront and not slipping around. After that, I made sure I got my money's worth every year, full on laid the hammer down but all within the rules. It's left a bad taste in my mouth ever since.



What leaves a bad taste is people laying the hammer down whenever they feel "violated".

Chances are you never asked the lease holder if he was paying a share or not.  Most people make assumptions and then get upset when their assumptions aren't correct.

If you were happy with the land and the price, then what does it matter?  Suddenly you are violated?  

This is why it is best to have closed books and no discussions - you were happy to sign on and hunted for X years before you felt the need to start "getting your money's worth".


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

He could cover his dues and still pocket $10,000 and it wouldn't be enough for all the garbage he has to put up with from members!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 10, 2016)

I guess it is matter of perspective. Does the lease belong to the club as a whole or the one individual sending in the check.  If its the clubs lease "closed books" sounds really bad.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

See the problem is you have people replying who have never run a club and really have no idea what kind of head aches a president puts up with. Im telling you right now make every dime off of it that you can because you are going to earn it.


Really folks who do nothing but mail a check in and then enjoy the lease giving an opinion on something they have never done (and never would do)????


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> I guess it is matter of perspective. Does the lease belong to the club as a whole or the one individual sending in the check.  If its the clubs lease "closed books" sounds really bad.



Really? You spend a Friday afternoon answering 10+ texts and phone calls from 2-3 cry babies who can't get along and can't follow the few simple rules the club has. Then see how you feel about it.

If you are a club president STICK IT TO THEM, get every dime out of them that you can!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> if all he is doing is collecting the funds and paying the lease, he doesnt desrve a free ride



WOW! The ignorance in some of these post is just over the top. You Sir have no idea how much time a club president puts into "collecting the funds"! 50% of the head aches in running a club are wrapped up in that one statement!


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you are dealing with too many issues as a club president maybe u are not running things correctly. Should b pretty cut an dry if you have the right rules in place an follow them the same for everybody.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> WOW! The ignorance in some of these post is just over the top. You Sir have no idea how much time a club president puts into "collecting the funds"! 50% of the head aches in running a club are wrapped up in that one statement!



If u have problem collecting dues it's either you have a bad piece of property or you do not know how to run things properly.


----------



## smitty (Feb 10, 2016)

Bunch of outlaws out there hiding in life as club presidents !!!!!


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I don't think a club president should make a profit from running a hunting club.  It's a voluntary position.  A lot of work, but still a voluntary position, not a paying job.
> 
> Now covering cost for fuel and improvements he's doing on the club with his equipment is fine if you ask me.
> 
> All money paid to a hunting club should stay right there on that club.  Enough said.



I agree with this post.  It's a club not a money making business.  Any additional monies should be put towards the club, a cookout or two for ALL members etc...  If you want to make money on the deal, that should be communicated to all members that you plan to do so.

Seems to be 2 sides of the story.  Those who are presidents and want their take home pay for their hard work and believe they deserve it and those who are in clubs and do not see the results from the additional funds collected.

I have been in clubs that I know the president is making money.  Being sold on a club and told that summer and winter plots are put in.  Then you see hardly any effort put into the plots, no effort into stands or maintenance of the property, seed just thrown on top of freshly mowed ground and not tilled in or fertilized.  It's frustrating for sure.    After all, when people pay dues they should have a right to be aware of all aspects of the club when its a timber lease.  If you own the property then I guess it's your business.

If your running a legitimate outfit and the books are open for all to see, then you can live with yourself at the end of the day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> See the problem is you have people replying who have never run a club and really have no idea what kind of head aches a president puts up with. Im telling you right now make every dime off of it that you can because you are going to earn it.
> 
> 
> Really folks who do nothing but mail a check in and then enjoy the lease giving an opinion on something they have never done (and never would do)????



Good post !!

Off topic, but this kinda describes what being a moderator or admin on this site is like.  Some just log on and stir the pot then log off and are gone. 
 Those who have spent years trying to make it a better place are unappreciated and called a bully for enforcing the rules.

Back to your thread sir.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 10, 2016)

Its up  to you to ask the questions and decide if it's a club for you. Let the Buyer Beware!!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 10, 2016)

I would hate to be in a club where the president felt like he needed to stick it to me.  I have had the good fortune to hunt with the kind of people I like to spend time with.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> If you are dealing with too many issues as a club president maybe u are not running things correctly. Should b pretty cut an dry if you have the right rules in place an follow them the same for everybody.



How many clubs have you been in charge of?  My guess is none or you would never have written the above.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> How many clubs have you been in charge of?  My guess is none or you would never have written the above.




ive been in clubs from florida all the way to ohio for over 30 years. and i made those comments becuase i have seen what goes on in clubs. have a set of rules an stick to them. if its a gray area, make a decision and move on. set a time to collect dues months ahead of time, those that dont pay on time, first come first serve at that point. if you have a problem member get rid of him. its not rocket science.

i would be willing to bet i have way more experience in clubs and hunting land deals than 99% of folks out there.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> ive been in clubs from florida all the way to ohio for over 30 years. and i made those comments becuase i have seen what goes on in clubs. have a set of rules an stick to them. if its a gray area, make a decision and move on. set a time to collect dues months ahead of time, those that dont pay on time, first come first serve at that point. if you have a problem member get rid of him. its not rocket science.
> 
> i would be willing to bet i have way more experience in clubs and hunting land deals than 99% of folks out there.




Well put rance56.  Set rules and stick to them.  If dues are an issue for a member, let the club vote as a whole.  If someone is not following rules, let them go.  Your right it is quite simple.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> I would hate to be in a club where the president felt like he needed to stick it to me.  I have had the good fortune to hunt with the kind of people I like to spend time with.



Lucky for you Bobby.  Seems like in some clubs the rules don't apply to everyone...


----------



## FlipKing (Feb 10, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Really? You spend a Friday afternoon answering 10+ texts and phone calls from 2-3 cry babies who can't get along and can't follow the few simple rules the club has. Then see how you feel about it.
> 
> If you are a club president STICK IT TO THEM, get every dime out of them that you can!



This is the president's fault for not having clear rules and choosing memebers carefully. I am a part of a board that runs a small club and I have no want to make a profit or for someone to pay my dues. Have a clear goal in mind, make clear rules to accomplish that goal, and carefully choose your members. Then you don't have to be a "whiny" club president.


----------



## fredw (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> ive been in clubs from florida all the way to ohio for over 30 years. and i made those comments becuase i have seen what goes on in clubs. have a set of rules an stick to them. if its a gray area, make a decision and move on. set a time to collect dues months ahead of time, those that dont pay on time, first come first serve at that point. if you have a problem member get rid of him. its not rocket science.
> 
> i would be willing to bet i have way more experience in clubs and hunting land deals than 99% of folks out there.



After reading your comments I wonder if you are either evading the question or if you haven't run a club.

Your outlook is rather simplistic.  I run my club as you mentioned.  What you failed to mention is the time spent working with the owner or leasing company who has priorities other than hunting, the amount of time required to communicate with your members, the amount of time required to coordinate work days, schedule with tractor folks, buy seed/fertilizer/lime, provide financial accounting to members, listen to members who want/need your time.  The list goes on.


----------



## FlipKing (Feb 10, 2016)

^So don't be a president if you don't want the responsibility. No one is forcing you to do it. You found property that you can't afford by yourself, so you have to bring in others to afford to hunt said property. That's what it comes down to.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

FlipKing said:


> This is the president's fault for not having clear rules and choosing members carefully. I am a part of a board that runs a small club and I have no want to make a profit or for someone to pay my dues. Have a clear goal in mind, make clear rules to accomplish that goal, and carefully choose your members. Then you don't have to be a "whiny" club president.



^^  I like this idea.  If your overwhelmed with work as a president then delegate to trusted individuals e.g. VP, Treasurer etc...


----------



## FlipKing (Feb 10, 2016)

We have 19 members. President, VP, treasurer, and 2 board members. We make decisions together and are all available to handle problems.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

fredw said:


> After reading your comments I wonder if you are either evading the question or if you haven't run a club.
> 
> Your outlook is rather simplistic.  I run my club as you mentioned.  What you failed to mention is the time spent working with the owner or leasing company who has priorities other than hunting, the amount of time required to communicate with your members, the amount of time required to coordinate work days, schedule with tractor folks, buy seed/fertilizer/lime, provide financial accounting to members, listen to members who want/need your time.  The list goes on.



im the co lease holder on about 5000 acres in georgia. my statement was "IF" the club president only collects checks and sends the money in, he isnt really due any gain. and yes there are presidents that only do this.

the owner or leasing company is going to do what they want to do. farming and timbering comes first. there is nothing the prez or memebers can do about. if you need to comminicate with the members have a group email list, u type one email an hit send. not every club is doing food plots.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 10, 2016)

*I think there is a big difference...*

between running a club and not paying to hunt (I don't agree with it and I don't do so) than putting 3,4 or 10 memberships in your pocket because "of all the past years I had money out of my pocket in it".

Every year is a new year. If you want to run the club with money "in the kitty" and every club member knows of this, maybe that's ok as well. That money should be used to every club members benefit. (food plots seed, club stands...etc) but that funding should stay above board.

I cannot in good faith, ask for more money next year because at sometime or another I felt like I need some of my money back.

It is a club and no one somebody needs to take advantage of the rest. If you cannot take responsibility of the club lease without taking advantage of people you should stay on the sidelines.

This is how I handle the club lease payment.

Everybody knows the lease payment and how many members at the rate to pay it.

If at the time of lease payment and you find yourself short of the total, all existing club members shall be responsible to pony up the existing balance between all. If the membership straightens out before hunting season I divide the moneys up.

They club can be run without taking advantage of the club members.

s&r


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2016)

The more of this stuff I read the more blessed I feel to own my own land.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The more of this stuff I read the more blessed I feel to own my own land.



Roger that!!


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 10, 2016)

I've hunted in clubs with 500+ members that didn't have as many complaints annually as I've seen in this one thread lol


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> ive been in clubs from florida all the way to ohio for over 30 years. and i made those comments becuase i have seen what goes on in clubs. have a set of rules an stick to them. if its a gray area, make a decision and move on. set a time to collect dues months ahead of time, those that dont pay on time, first come first serve at that point. if you have a problem member get rid of him. its not rocket science.
> 
> i would be willing to bet i have way more experience in clubs and hunting land deals than 99% of folks out there.



Being in a club and even having your name as "co-holder" on a lease is a BIG, BIG, difference than being the person in charge.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The more of this stuff I read the more blessed I feel to own my own land.



Ownership has it's advantages for sure.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> If u have problem collecting dues it's either you have a bad piece of property or you do not know how to run things properly.



Do tell me more oh Mr. Know Nothing!


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Do tell me more oh Mr. Know Nothing!




i know enough that im not the one with hunt club issues.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2016)

Im gonna find some land in Ky and become president and hunt for free.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 10, 2016)

I never realized there was such a wealth envy among deer hunters. Gracious.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Im gonna find some land in Ky and become president and hunt for free.




one think to keep in mind, they have a fall turkey season. i started a small lease there this past season. one of the members was a huge turkey hunter, so it was a little give an take since we werent aware of it till after the fact. and they have bears. wasnt aware of that also.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I never realized there was such a wealth envy among deer hunters. Gracious.



wealth envy? that seems a stretch


----------



## T.P. (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> wealth envy? that seems a stretch



What is it then?


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

T.P. said:


> What is it then?




a discission around wether its right for folks to be making money off of other hunt club members.

i think its a fair discussion to have, and valid points on both sides, but i dont think its wealth envy, because the hunting club is not a business and i would imagine most hunt club presidents arent claiming the income.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2016)

This is exactly why I just jump from club to club every year as a guest!


----------



## Rich M (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> a discission around wether its right for folks to be making money off of other hunt club members.
> 
> i think its a fair discussion to have, and valid points on both sides, but i dont think its wealth envy, because the hunting club is not a business and i would imagine most hunt club presidents arent claiming the income.



This is pretty much spot on.

I don't agree with having extra members just to pocket the cash but wouldn't have a problem with paying for lease holder or food plots with an additional membership or two if the land can handle it.

This just brought to life something that a lot of folks never thought of - someone taking advantage of a situation.  Right or wrong.


----------



## mossyhorn (Feb 10, 2016)

I think everybody should have to run a club at least once in their lifetime before they answer op original question. I do not believe I will ever be a "Prez" of a hunting club, again! Its like being a mediator to 10 pelple that are wanting a divorce all at the same time and want you to solve and divide the marital assets up fairly and all during the short time frame we call hunting season! Maybe, I just was a bad "Prez" or maybe we did not have enough deer per square mile? Either way Id rather stick my finger in a mouse trap for the fun of it than go through that experience again. Happy Hunting and by the way what is the rate on Marriage counselors, lawyers, and all the other occupations that "Prez" have to endure? Mossy!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

Say I have a 1000 acres in my family and no one hunts but me. It's mine. I charge 1500 for 4 people to hunt. Would that be wrong. 

I have a lease. It's in my name it cost say 2000. I charge 4 people 1500 each. That's wrong.  why ? Those that quail hunt pay 500 or more a day. Turkey hunts for a day I. South fla. 800 a day. 
Kansas deer. Hunts 1000 a day.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Say I have a 1000 acres in my family and no one hunts but me. It's mine. I charge 1500 for 4 people to hunt. *Would that be wrong. *
> 
> I have a lease. It's in my name it cost say 2000. I charge 4 people 1500 each. That's wrong.  why ? Those that quail hunt pay 500 or more a day. Turkey hunts for a day I. South fla. 800 a day.
> Kansas deer. Hunts 1000 a day.



It is if you hate America!


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Say I have a 1000 acres in my family and no one hunts but me. It's mine. I charge 1500 for 4 people to hunt. Would that be wrong.
> 
> I have a lease. It's in my name it cost say 2000. I charge 4 people 1500 each. That's wrong.  why ? Those that quail hunt pay 500 or more a day. Turkey hunts for a day I. South fla. 800 a day.
> Kansas deer. Hunts 1000 a day.



on the lease nothing is wrong as long as you are upfront that it is a for profit operation. the prices you quote that people are paying for this other hunts are thru professional guides and outfitters and the clients are aware it is a business


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 10, 2016)

If you did that on one of my company's hunting leases, and we found out about it, it would be the last time you did that. 

It indicates that the lease rate is underpriced (i.e. someone is willing to pay more for it than your are). I would cancel your lease, lease it to the 4 hunters you had in it, get them to find another member and pocket your profit.

That's what's wrong with it.
Elkbane


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Say I have a 1000 acres in my family and no one hunts but me. It's mine. I charge 1500 for 4 people to hunt. Would that be wrong.
> 
> I have a lease. It's in my name it cost say 2000. I charge 4 people 1500 each. That's wrong.  why ? Those that quail hunt pay 500 or more a day. Turkey hunts for a day I. South fla. 800 a day.
> Kansas deer. Hunts 1000 a day.



Key phrase is "it's mine" and you own it.  That's up to you.  But on a true timber or other lease, it's making money and should be communicated with members.  If I give money and you just pocketed it I believe that's wrong.  It should go into the lease or an account to be used for improvements or the next year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> on the lease nothing is wrong as long as you are upfront that it is a for profit operation. the prices you quote that people are paying for this other hunts are thru professional guides and outfitters and the clients are aware it is a business



Last time I checked. I sign the papers send back with your name as a member. They don't care if I divide it even or pay the lease myself and let you hunt. To them that is my business. What business is it to a member I let hunt. 
I can't sub lease or have day hunts for money. 
I can lease a piece charge like 500 per membership for 5 hunters and it only need 4 to pay. Yes I hunt free if I chose so. I do not have to state my business to those 5. 
I would sleep fine at nite. I could do more than one piece this way. May only hunt one. That would be my choise. 
It is not a item I have to disclose even if you ask. 
I know u will not understand.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 10, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> If you did that on one of my company's hunting leases, and we found out about it, it would be the last time you did that.
> 
> It indicates that the lease rate is underpriced (i.e. someone is willing to pay more for it than your are). I would cancel your lease, lease it to the 4 hunters you had in it, get them to find another member and pocket your profit.
> 
> ...



So you tell the lease holders how much they can charge? I just lol-ed a good bit.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Key phrase is "it's mine" and you own it.  That's up to you.  But on a true timber or other lease, it's making money and should be communicated with members.  If I give money and you just pocketed it I believe that's wrong.  It should go into the lease or an account to be used for improvements or the next year.



Why do you hate America?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2016)

Goodness. I am beginning to see why I don't belong to a "club." I take my money and buy land instead of leasing it.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

mossyhorn said:


> I think everybody should have to run a club at least once in their lifetime before they answer op original question. I do not believe I will ever be a "Prez" of a hunting club, again! Its like being a mediator to 10 pelple that are wanting a divorce all at the same time and want you to solve and divide the marital assets up fairly and all during the short time frame we call hunting season! Maybe, I just was a bad "Prez" or maybe we did not have enough deer per square mile? Either way Id rather stick my finger in a mouse trap for the fun of it than go through that experience again. Happy Hunting and by the way what is the rate on Marriage counselors, lawyers, and all the other occupations that "Prez" have to endure? Mossy!!!!



Well according to one expert on here you just didn't know how to run a good club.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> If you did that on one of my company's hunting leases, and we found out about it, it would be the last time you did that.
> 
> It indicates that the lease rate is underpriced (i.e. someone is willing to pay more for it than your are). I would cancel your lease, lease it to the 4 hunters you had in it, get them to find another member and pocket your profit.
> 
> ...



Lot more factors than the land lease rate involved in a hunting club.  Improvements and so forth can add up to more than the lease rate.


----------



## Buckstop (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't know if there is anything wrong with running a club for profit or not, just know that its something that I'm not interested in running or being a member of. I pay just like my guys pay and still make up a lot of differences along the way. 

If you as a manager or the guy managing your club are looking to hunt free and/or get paid, you pretty much have to be open to anyone that'll write a check and often hunting with more people than the land will hunt. Leading to lots of turnover and headaches.

I like my hunting far too much for that. Rather pay my own way and be able to be selective to who hunts with us. Yes, there is a lot of un-compensated time involved, but it involves land and game management (which I enjoy) and not police a bunch of random members (which isn't worth any amount).


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Last time I checked. I sign the papers send back with your name as a member. They don't care if I divide it even or pay the lease myself and let you hunt. To them that is my business. What business is it to a member I let hunt.
> I can't sub lease or have day hunts for money.
> I can lease a piece charge like 500 per membership for 5 hunters and it only need 4 to pay. Yes I hunt free if I chose so. I do not have to state my business to those 5.
> I would sleep fine at nite. I could do more than one piece this way. May only hunt one. That would be my choise.
> ...



Yep I agree


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 10, 2016)

Hunting for free is fine.  Almost no one has contested that.  It is a lot of hassle. Pocketing a few grand running a closed book system amounts to little more than skimming money off of the"Club". I hunted with a plantation this season the owner runs for profit. He prepared the food plots, prepared meals, put us on our stands, and never hunted himself. That is not how a club president does things.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 10, 2016)

Heck yeah! Make that money! Oh wait. My club consist of myself and one other member. Not so sure he will agree to the new rate to cover my half. I guess I could pimp my lease out but then other people would want to hunt the property.  That would just be silly! I should lease another tract and pimp that out to pay for my lease in the next county. The rules are once you pay me I don't care what you do. Because I hunt down the road from here. Good luck!


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Last time I checked. I sign the papers send back with your name as a member. They don't care if I divide it even or pay the lease myself and let you hunt. To them that is my business. What business is it to a member I let hunt.
> I can't sub lease or have day hunts for money.
> I can lease a piece charge like 500 per membership for 5 hunters and it only need 4 to pay. Yes I hunt free if I chose so. I do not have to state my business to those 5.
> I would sleep fine at nite. I could do more than one piece this way. May only hunt one. That would be my choise.
> ...



if its that easy then go do it bigtimer.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kmc hit the big time


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Why do you hate America?





Bobby Linton said:


> Hunting for free is fine.  Almost no one has contested that.  It is a lot of hassle. Pocketing a few grand running a closed book system amounts to little more than skimming money off of the"Club". I hunted with a plantation this season the owner runs for profit. He prepared the food plots, prepared meals, put us on our stands, and never hunted himself. That is not how a club president does things.




deers2ward; I don't and be careful what you imply.  Check the avatar dude.   

Bobby Linton keep'em coming.  I like what your preaching!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 10, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I've just gotten a tract of land and plan on having 10 members for this coming season. For you club presidents who collect dues and keep up with all the work of running the club, what mark-up do you put on the dues to put in your pocket to cover your labor for running the club? I'm trying to figure out the dues to charge the members for this year.



As a club president I charge as little as possible, just enough for plots and expenses.  I don't pay a membership, however in the past I have covered 2 memberships and have members not pay, leaving me with the bill.

I also try to keep the membership 1 hunter per 100 ac.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> deers2ward; I don't and *be careful what you imply*.  Check the avatar dude.



Is that a threat? 

Do you know what free market means? (I doubt it)

I'll hold my breath while you google it....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

rance56 said:


> if its that easy then go do it bigtimer.



There are afew that do that big time or let's say a moderate scale. I hunt in one that is that way and I know this. I'm happy he has it and letsme be a paying working member in the club. 
He no longer hunts. Well maybe 3 times a year. He will plow fields and plant a lot of them. Mow roads and such. So I guess he does alittle for the profit. Good for him.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 10, 2016)

So this is what deer huntin has come too??? I got out of huntin clubs years ago. Bet there will be some discussions/fights around the camp fires this fall...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2016)

Aint but 7 in my club anyhow. I know we all pay and the president pays for him and his wife and buys all the corn and seed. Buys All the groceries. Cooks at his house using his power. Has deer stands all over the place and dont care who hunts what. I guess Im lucky. Cant ask for no better. Great club president. Hope he dont read this


----------



## cr00241 (Feb 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The more of this stuff I read the more blessed I feel to own my own land.



Amen!


----------



## mattuga (Feb 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I see 10 on 500 in the adds all the time. I mostly hunt the big club and my dad also hunts another 50ty. The land is L shaped and has a mile of a large creek for a back border. 400 acres around it is not hunted.
> Yes it is a family lease.



I sounded wrong with my intent.  You are correct. I think what you mentioned is enough land for a family lease but a club with that many people hunting for themselves could be too many.  Our club has too many member so I speak from experience haha.  I've hunted family land and a lot of people did too but not that often, better hunting.

To the OP:
I think the head of a lease should get it free if they do most of the stuff.  If you do the #'s on your acreage/member/cost/average per acre and you'll know if someone smiling at the bank.  I see some in the land for lease column and you know guys are getting good off the top


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Is that a threat?
> 
> Do you know what free market means? (I doubt it)
> 
> I'll hold my breath while you google it....



No; sounds like something a true lib would ask.  It was just an idiotic statement.  Next time come up with a more intuitive response.

Keep holding your breath.  I believe in a capitalist society but taking from your members and pocketing the money on a lease sounds like something a thief would do.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> ... *I believe in a capitalist society* but taking from your members and pocketing the money on a lease sounds like something a thief would do.



No, that's what is sad. You think you do, but you don't really. 

If a price to X (hunt, play golf, go to 6 flags, have seat on a flight, get a seat to a football game, etc. etc. etc.) seems like a fair value, then you purchase it. The end. The seller does not owe you a spreadsheet of where the money goes. Maybe they are making money, maybe they are losing it. If you have a problem with the value, then don't buy it. You holding a man selling you the right to hunt to some other standard than everything else in the world you exchange the money in your pocket for is pure garbage. 

You apparently feel *entitled*, instead of looking at it from a free market perspective.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

mattuga said:


> I sounded wrong with my intent.  You are correct. I think what you mentioned is enough land for a family lease but a club with that many people hunting for themselves could be too many.  Our club has too many member so I speak from experience haha.  I've hunted family land and a lot of people did too but not that often, better hunting.
> 
> To the OP:
> I think the head of a lease should get it free if they do most of the stuff.  If you do the #'s on your acreage/member/cost/average per acre and you'll know if someone smiling at the bank.  I see some in the land for lease column and you know guys are getting good off the top



Yea I see the adds also. Thanks for the words and good luck hunting. 
Nice advey.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> No, that's what is sad. You think you do, but you don't really.
> 
> If a price to X (hunt, play golf, go to 6 flags, have seat on a flight, get a seat to a football game, etc. etc. etc.) seems like a fair value, then you purchase it. The end. The seller does not owe you a spreadsheet of where the money goes. Maybe they are making money, maybe they are losing it. If you have a problem with the value, then don't buy it. You holding a man selling you the right to hunt to some other standard than everything else in the world you exchange the money in your pocket for is pure garbage.
> 
> You apparently feel *entitled*, instead of looking at it from a free market perspective.



First of all you do not know me.  I took economics in college.  I'm not a lib.  I'm not black, or any other color except white.  I will vote for TRUMP in the election  .  I own many guns.  I drive a truck each day.  I don't take anything that I didn't earn by working hard.  I don't feel entitled except for what I've earned.  So get your story straight about me before you comment.

Secondly, once again you did not read my earlier post.  I stated that if you OWN the property then you can do what you want.  If you LEASE the property then I feel you need to disclose the expenses to any paying members.

You see, the SAD thing is you can't read.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2016)

I will pay for your spot myself TP. If its in a good place. With great access to all the land around it.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> First of all you do not know me.  I took economics in college.  I'm not a lib.  I'm not black, or any other color except white.  I will vote for TRUMP in the election  .  I own many guns.  I drive a truck each day.  I don't take anything that I didn't earn by working hard.  I don't feel entitled except for what I've earned.  So get your story straight about me before you comment.
> 
> Secondly, once again you did not read my earlier post.  I stated that if you OWN the property then you can do what you want.  If you LEASE the property then I feel you need to disclose the expenses to any paying members.
> 
> You see, the SAD thing is you can't read.....


 

...I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you. 

This thread was a hand grenade thrown into a group of people for entertainment purposes. It has run it's course for me, and as much as I would like to debate you on who is more conservative, I no longer wish to participate in the spectacle.  For the record, I'm real impressed with everything you said above though.  DS out.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I believe in a capitalist society but taking from your members and pocketing the money on a lease sounds like something a thief would do.



Paying your dues and then letting some poor sap find replacement members each year, wait on checks, deal with cry baby members and rule breakers sounds like something a typical club member would do.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2016)

As a general rule, the president gets to hunt as well.   In such a case when he isn't paying he is using the members' money as much as they are using his services.

Seems like a fair exchange.  I see nothing wrong with it if that's what folks wanna do.   I do think full disclosure is smart in order to avoid future problems.....hiding stuff implies there is something to hide.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2016)

I take off work Sept-Jan. I profit enough to pay my dues and to cover those 5 months off work.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The more of this stuff I read the more blessed I feel to own my own land.





KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Ownership has it's advantages for sure.



You want to hear about the disadvantages? It costs considerably more to be the owner than being a member in a club. I got the receipts to prove it. When the vandals tear down the gate I don't get to call the leasing agent and say "Hey we need a new gate and keys to the new lock." I get to go buy the new gate, chain and lock with my money and put it up myself.

The one big advantage that makes it even is you don't have to put up with any drama like in this thread. It's my way or the highway. Show up for *all* work days, don't gripe or grab your gear out of the cabin and go find yourself a new place to hunt. It's all good.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> First of all you do not know me.  I took economics in college.  I'm not a lib.  I'm not black, or any other color except white.  I will vote for TRUMP in the election  .  I own many guns.  I drive a truck each day.  I don't take anything that I didn't earn by working hard.  I don't feel entitled except for what I've earned.  So get your story straight about me before you comment.
> 
> Secondly, once again you did not read my earlier post.  I stated that if you OWN the property then you can do what you want.  If you LEASE the property then I feel you need to disclose the expenses to any paying members.
> 
> You see, the SAD thing is you can't read.....



What does your skin color have to do with anything?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 10, 2016)

hhhmmmm

if you own it, you can make a profit, but if you lease it, you can't....

go figure the thought process behind that statement.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2016)

I got no issue with folks making money however they see fit.  If they find paying customers, then that's cool.  But a fella ain't wrong for looking for other arrangements for hunting access if he doesn't view presidents fee + hunting access is worth the price.  That's how a free market works.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hhhmmmm
> 
> if you own it, you can make a profit, but if you lease it, you can't....
> 
> go figure the thought process behind that statement.



Most people figure the word "club" means a real club. Some "club" president's call what they are doing a "club" for the sake of dissembling convenience. There lies the rub. If they called it "My Lease-My Rules" that would be more akin to the truth.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 10, 2016)

I pay the same as everyone else.

I own the tractor and all the implements. 

I pick up most of the materials. 

I bear WAY more than my share of the work. 

Any other questions?

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 10, 2016)

That's what Jim does.  

And he's still happy when someone shoots a big buck...


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 10, 2016)

It sure is JB.  Also if a fella doesn't want to put up with the crap of being a president then he doesn't have to do that either....

I guess some folks get it and other's don't.  In the end, everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Sad thing is most get offended when they shouldn't and others don't speak up when they should.  I'm somewhere in between I guess.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 10, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> I got no issue with folks making money however they see fit.  If they find paying customers, then that's cool.  But a fella ain't wrong for looking for other arrangements for hunting access if he doesn't view presidents fee + hunting access is worth the price.  That's how a free market works.



Yep... he leases the land, makes the rules and sets the price.  Either you like the deal, and buy it, or you don't like the deal, and head on down the road.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If they called it "My Lease-My Rules" that would be more akin to the truth.



That's pretty much how it works.  The lease holder has responsibility, and with that responsibility comes authority.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Either you like the deal, and buy it, or you don't like the deal, and head on down the road.



Yup, and both parties are better off in the end hunting with other folks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a camp also on private land. Power, water, septic hook ups just like a park. I tell folks so much a nite. So much a month to leave it. They ask sometimes to see the bill.  I guess I should split that also and show the books. I pay that bill all summer for the meter. The water and for the place. 
I was thinking about a wash house & ice machine and ask a fair rate. Adding a covered picnic area. Just a thought.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 10, 2016)

If that's a business you want to be in then it sounds alright to me.  Things get funny when a "member" becomes a customer, just saying, prolly better he knows the difference up front.  If both are cool with it, then there ought not be an issue.


----------



## oldmanbill (Feb 10, 2016)

We took turns, 2 years each unless you were out of state. And believe me some didn't want too do a second turn. But its only fair.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> ...
> 
> This thread was a hand grenade thrown into a group of people for entertainment purposes.



TP, thoughts?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 10, 2016)

Hah! Rich M - I wil personally drag a whopper out for you and hoist him up in the truck!

Now, whether you or your darling bride lays the hammer down is up to you!

Phone is on - just call!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 10, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> TP, thoughts?



I'm thinking my original mark-up needs to be higher.

This reminds me of the #fightfor$15, or #everykiddeservesatrophy, or it may be like some sort of deer hunters union? I really never knew there was so much equality rights in deer hunting?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I'm thinking my original mark-up needs to be higher.
> 
> This reminds me of the #fightfor$15, or #everykiddeservesatrophy, or it may be like some sort of deer hunters union? I really never knew there was so much equality rights in deer hunting?



There has NEVER been any equality at all in deer hunting. One either kills scrub bucks or a trophy buck. So, what makes anything equal?


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't hunt deer anymore and I'm remembering why now .


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 10, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> It sure is JB.  Also if a fella doesn't want to put up with the crap of being a president then he doesn't have to do that either....
> 
> I guess some folks get it and other's don't.  In the end, everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Sad thing is most get offended when they shouldn't and others don't speak up when they should.  I'm somewhere in between I guess.



Still wanna know what you being white has to do with this subject?


----------



## Doubletrouble (Feb 10, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Still wanna know what you being white has to do with this subject?[/QUOTE.              It doesn't he was just letting you know. Also wants you to know he has guns & a truck! Why didn't you ask about that?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Still wanna know what you being white has to do with this subject?



If you digress to a previous discussion it was mentioned, twice, that I wanted something for free and I didn't believe in a free market society.  Hope that  answers your question.  If it doesn't well then I can't help ya! 



Doubletrouble said:


> ripplerider said:
> 
> 
> > Still wanna know what you being white has to do with this subject?[/QUOTE.              It doesn't he was just letting you know. Also wants you to know he has guns & a truck! Why didn't you ask about that?
> ...


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's been a great debate fellas and we all have good comments but I'm done with it.

Next topic...


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 11, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> It sure is JB.  Also if a fella doesn't want to put up with the crap of being a president then he doesn't have to do that either....



Technical true but when no one else steps up to do it and the club is fixing to loose the lease someone has to do it.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2016)

goodness......


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 11, 2016)

I think this thread is a good example of most clubs.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> I would hate to be in a club where the president felt like he needed to stick it to me.  I have had the good fortune to hunt with the kind of people I like to spend time with.



Yep



shakey gizzard said:


> This is exactly why I just jump from club to club every year as a guest!



I have a method



Elkbane said:


> If you did that on one of my company's hunting leases, and we found out about it, it would be the last time you did that.
> 
> It indicates that the lease rate is underpriced (i.e. someone is willing to pay more for it than your are). I would cancel your lease, lease it to the 4 hunters you had in it, get them to find another member and pocket your profit.
> 
> ...



You would never know and It wouldn't be your business to know



Woodsman69 said:


> Well according to one expert on here you just didn't know how to run a good club.



Or the the land is crap



elfiii said:


> Most people figure the word "club" means a real club. Some "club" president's call what they are doing a "club" for the sake of dissembling convenience. There lies the rub. If they called it "My Lease-My Rules" that would be more akin to the truth.



Last club I joined the Pres. made us all agree to "quality" rules which he decided to break when no one was looking. The membership went to pieces after that. Bad enough we had poachers from surrounding properties.

There's a lot of good information in this thread. Bottom line is you accept the dues or not. If you don't like it keep looking.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

Johnny 71 said:


> I think this thread is a good example of most clubs.



Yup


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2016)

gracious.....


----------



## 12pointer (Feb 11, 2016)

lol !! I run a club in fort Gaines and I'm always having to pull a little more out of my pocket than the other guys, I thank that is a normal thing that happens in hunting clubs.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Yep !*



12pointer said:


> lol !! I run a club in fort Gaines and I'm always having to pull a little more out of my pocket than the other guys, I thank that is a normal thing that happens in hunting clubs.



Yes it is "A normal thing" and I am not complaining at all.   I re-organized the club when the original group left after a clear cut in 1994 and I would have it no other way ! 

Short of buying your own land (and I personally subscribe to Renting My Fun as opposed to Buying it)(We all make choices) and in spite of all the stuff you do-this has worked very well for me ! 

It is not a big deal but at the same time it isn't always just as simple as collecting the money-unless you don't do anything else-and even that can be a serious challenge-after all-the person that signs the lease has ultimate responsibility to the ownership of the property !

Really is time to move on with this thread-


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2016)

12pointer said:


> lol !! I run a club in fort Gaines and I'm always having to pull a little more out of my pocket than the other guys, I thank that is a normal thing that happens in hunting clubs.



Son says the same thing. Happens a lot. To me also.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 11, 2016)

Whether it was designed to be a trolling thread or not it has been a fact finding discussion for sure.

It is obvious that folks dont believe in free enterprise.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Whether it was designed to be a trolling thread or not it has been a fact finding discussion for sure.
> 
> It is obvious that folks dont believe in free enterprise.



seeing that I have never been involved in a hunting club, I have found this thread interesting and somewhat disturbing.....I agree with your last statement Milkman


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

rydert said:


> seeing that I have never been involved in a hunting club, I have found this thread interesting and somewhat disturbing.....I agree with your last statement Milkman



X2. Definitely a trophy for all.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 11, 2016)

Milkman said:


> It is obvious that folks dont believe in free enterprise.



Many don't that's for sure.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

I def believe in free enterprise.  A potential customer/member ought not get upset if a club is run a certain way, just move on to the next which is run in a way he would be comfortable.........and a club pres ought not get upset if a potential customer/member does not join.  They are both better off than if the try to make it work.  Huntin' is best with as little drama as possible, and that is accomplished through huntin' with like minded people.

For me, I would have no problem with a president hunts free exchange if the price was right.  However, I want to know what's included in the cost of admission in order to make that decision.  I'll find places to hunt that fit that.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

And, I been a leaseholder for a very long time, and had other folks join in with me.  I never call it a club, just a bunch of buddies who want to hunt together.......and I kept the cost transparent to all, 'cause money can rurn friendships.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 11, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> If you digress to a previous discussion it was mentioned, twice, that I wanted something for free and I didn't believe in a free market society.  Hope that  answers your question.  If it doesn't well then I can't help ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2016)

Now I know why there are so many trespassers.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I know why there are so many trespassers.



It's a lot cheaper than joining TP's club


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 11, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I have a camp also on private land. Power, water, septic hook ups just like a park. I tell folks so much a nite. So much a month to leave it. They ask sometimes to see the bill.  I guess I should split that also and show the books. I pay that bill all summer for the meter. The water and for the place.
> I was thinking about a wash house & ice machine and ask a fair rate. Adding a covered picnic area. Just a thought.



Never, ever show the books to your wife either.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

it isnt not believing in free enterprise, its like the one gentleman said, you dont want to think you are a club member to find out later you are a customer. 

and for yall that are for it, i guess you are against following the law becuase i can guarantee you these club presidents are not licensed as a business and are not filing a tax return


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I know why there are so many trespassers.


You can pay a $200 fine or $1500 dollar fee for your president and his buddies to hunt. Gotta have nerves of steel and if your a good talker. You can get out out of that $200 sometimes.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 11, 2016)

I have had clubs with good people and bad! Usually paid more than members. Have been in quality clubs where only matters what you shoot not the president and family. Now lease tract myself and shoot what I want and bring who I want. No hassle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

So if I'm a member of Golds Gym or maybe a member of my local County Club, should I walk in and demand to see their books? Just to make sure no one is making any profit off my hobby?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

You already know why they in it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

This is the most liberal thread I've ever read in the deer forum. Everyone should pay the same and be equal and all money must be taxed by the government.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 11, 2016)

This post is pretty much an eye opener for folks who do not have a business mind.

Initially, you think that the lease should be even-steven and everyone pays the same and gets the same.  

Then you realize the prez does more and isn't evil for getting a free ride.  

Then you look at the idea that your $$$ might just go in someone's pocket and feel righteous about it because you thought it was all even. 

It is all business thinking.  Most of us are not taught to think like this.  I bet more presidents will be getting free rides after reading this post...


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

The question is what is the return to customer.......if a lease holder told me up front it was a for profit operation, I'd be cool with that if the product was priced correctly.  If they pitched it as a membership in a club, I would anticipate a different set of circumstances than what would be provided in business / customer partnership.

Expectations are set up front, transparency avoids future disappointment.

Non-profit companies have to be very transparent, for good reason.  If I recall, any citizen can ask to see their books and are given a set window for the non-profit to respond.  Whole different ball game.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't most clubs only want bill payers anyhow? God forbid you kill a good one!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

BEst member pays n don't hunt


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is too funny.  Keep it going.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> It's been a great debate fellas and we all have good comments but I'm done with it.
> 
> Next topic...





KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> This is too funny.  Keep it going.



So you really weren't done with it after all, huh?


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dang T.P...... I was gonna join the club again this season but I had no idea you was hunting for free. It's bad enough you drink all my beverages up every weekend while I'm gone sitting in my stand now this.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So you really weren't done with it after all, huh?



Some folks make it too easy.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Profit? Now thats Funny---*

As president of a club, I find that profit has escaped us. Advertising at season end for new members or added acreage based on last years prices will leave you short as often times lease renewals have not been sent out yet. Anticipated utility bill based on last years bill will leave you short. ACs left running when folks depart after hunting. Busted water lines from freezing temps when members didn't disconnect or leave it dripping. Destroyed gates, cut chains, damaged and lost locks are still some of the unexpected costs that we face each year only to have members say, "your rules said a membership would be this much."  It never ends and any club that has a "profit", my hats off to ya. But, I love the fact that it provides year around access to enjoy my time outdoors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2016)

Gbr5pb said:


> Don't most clubs only want bill payers anyhow? God forbid you kill a good one!



Going to start charging for that too.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

HDDyna06 my hat's off to you and I like your last sentence for sure.  Frankly I believe that anyone that would not pitch in to help with any overages isn't worth their salt and probably shouldn't be asked to return.  There's always unexpected overages.  Sounds like you run a good outfit.

I would pitch in as long as it was reasonable and up front.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

T.P. said:


> So if I'm a member of Golds Gym or maybe a member of my local County Club, should I walk in and demand to see their books? Just to make sure no one is making any profit off my hobby?




are you a business like golds gym or the country club?


----------



## LonePine (Feb 11, 2016)

If you lease a car from a dealership and then decide that you want to use that car and drive for Uber to make some money on the side; does that make you unethical? 

You don't own the car but willing people pay you to ride in it. So to keep it "fair" should you only charge enough to cover expenses or is your time and effort worth something extra?


----------



## JohnK (Feb 11, 2016)

Ya'll sound like a bunch of socialists. Maybe Bern/Obama can get you a fair share in a club of your choosing.
The man who collects our money spends more time on the tractor bush hogging and plowing food plots than all the rest of the club put together not to mention he's at every work day and all special work days as well. Whatever he takes, he's earning it the old fashioned way.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lance45lb said:


> If you lease a car from a dealership and then decide that you want to use that car and drive for Uber to make some money on the side; does that make you unethical?
> 
> You don't own the car but willing people pay you to ride in it. So to keep it "fair" should you only charge enough to cover expenses or is your time and effort worth something extra?




not a good analogy, the uber customer knows you are in the business of makign money


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

JohnK said:


> Ya'll sound like a bunch of socialists. Maybe Bern/Obama can get you a fair share in a club of your choosing.
> The man who collects our money spends more time on the tractor bush hogging and plowing food plots than all the rest of the club put together not to mention he's at every work day and all special work days as well. Whatever he takes, he's earning it the old fashioned way.



i work for a stock brokerage company, hardly a socialist.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 11, 2016)

UBER customer does not care if the driver is in business or not - just wants to get a ride somewhere...


----------



## LonePine (Feb 11, 2016)

rance56 said:


> not a good analogy, the uber customer knows you are in the business of makign money



When I've been part of a hunting club in the past, always just assumed that the President was making a little money to cover his time and effort.  Never really bothered me.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

rance56 said:


> are you a business like golds gym or the country club?



I thought yalls main gripe was being a member? And members shouldn't profit anyone? What else to do with hunting isn't allowed to make any profit? Should the man that sells you a gun have to sell it at cost? Should the guy you buy a bow from be force to sell it at a loss? What about your atv? Should that be sold at a loss too? 

Who in the world decided a hunting club was a non-profit venture?


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 11, 2016)

If im trying to manage a quality hunting club, I would want to keep membership to an affordable minimum.  If im running a club with a profit motive in mind, it would be awful tempting to take on just one or two extra members. It changes the essence of what a hunting club is about. In a large well established club, the lease, banking account, insurance, etc are in the clubs name. Maybe the president hunts for free, buy he doesn't own the excess funds.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 11, 2016)

I was a club President for a few years and never made a penny from the members. Just my way of doing things. One year it cost me an extra $1,000.00 because we did not fill up the required membership to cover the cost of the lease. But that's OK because I knew the risks. But I do not have a problem with club Presidents having a free membership, beer for the hunting season and some extra to cover their costs of showing the club and handling problems. It is a fair way to do things.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> If im trying to manage a quality hunting club, I would want to keep membership to an affordable minimum.  If im running a club with a profit motive in mind, it would be awful tempting to take on just one or two extra members. It changes the essence of what a hunting club is about. In a large well established club, the lease, banking account, insurance, etc are in the clubs name. Maybe the president hunts for free, buy he doesn't own the excess funds.



Very well said for sure!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2016)

He does own the losses cause he signs the papers for the lease. No one else owes. If he paid out of pocket for some that said yes then join another club and no one else joins. Tuff for him. I hear on hear I would help. Yea maybe. 
I don't do clubs as prez no more cause I can afford it. I have a family lease and a membership in a club. Me and the club prez last year did All the work for plots and club stands. We didn't get so much as a thank you. What we did get was mems wanting to hunt our little spots that where private. Everyone had one and we planted them too in thier absent . We took care of yours and they felt we need to share til I hunted one of theirs and then that was private. The same man killed a yearling out of my stand. 

Do not preach to me until you have ran one and lost money tring to make folks happy. I'm glad my friend daddy made a buck cause he bought my fuel for my tractor and his. Bought seed. Fertilizer and I used some to plant my family plots. 0 yea I got my little lease from this man put in my name for me & my family if I give it up he gets it back. Hard work does pay off in a Club. Try it sometime.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol at getting all butt hurt because folks see things different than u


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

Several of y'all need to get together and start an A.C.A.. 

Similar to the Affordable Care Act, but for hunters who feel they need an Affordable Club Act. No hunter left behind and whatnot.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 11, 2016)

Im president of Dawson Forest wma. Just elected myself. I expect some money now. Yall hear me??!!!???


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Probally why some folks have no problem making a bunch of money off of a hunting club is because they such donkeys none of their friends hunt with them an the club would all b strangers. I look at it from the perspective I'll always be hunting with friends an family to a certain extent even if we are not the entire club membership


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

Wealth Envy^^


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2016)

56, I'd suggest you find something to occupy your time you now spend on worrying how much money other folks have. I've seen it drive folks crazy.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 11, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Wealth Envy^^



Lol. I imagine if a prez is running a hunting club here in Georgia to make money I doubt he is wealthy


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 11, 2016)

T.rum P. for hunting club president. We'll have AMAZING members, kill AMAZING deer. He gonna built a wall cause corn pouring across our border and the other members are gonna be happy to pay for it. This is gonna be HUGE.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2016)

I have no hurt problems.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a several places to hunt.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd join T's club, and throw in a 6 pack on top of dues......heck mebbe I'd get all crazy n toss in a twelve r. I've said it a bunch, I see nothing wrong with a for profit operation.  I'd just ask up front so I know whut I'm getting into.....def don't want to make a mistake of thinking I was part of a group when the reality is I'm a paid guest.  There's just a difference.  Personally, I wouldn't enjoy a my way or the highway type operation, so I don't participate.  Everybody different.

 I think it's good business to let folks know what the arrangement is if for no other reason than to manage expectations.  People are wierd when it comes to money.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2016)

Come turkey season.... Watch some birds fall. And that's off the family lease. Lols no turkey memberships here.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2016)

I just don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm on a Club with 450 members at a Grand each.
Somebody Better be writin stuff down..


----------



## Stroker (Feb 12, 2016)

I gladly pay my dues and avoid all the drama and head aches. I would not do what our prez does for a free membership and free beer.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Do not preach to me until you have ran one and lost money tring to make folks happy.



I tried the make the members happy thing and it didn't work out. Now all I'm doing is providing them the place to hunt and I'm working on making myself happy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> I tried the make the members happy thing and it didn't work out. Now all I'm doing is providing them the place to hunt and I'm working on making myself happy.



True. I'm sure our love of deer hunting kept us in there. 
Not many folks will get out there when it's hot like around 100 in the summer and start plots.  Building  box stands and general repairs. 
We have agreed on this one.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's a few tips learned from managing quality leases for 30 years. Set up a Limited Liability Corporation with one person totally in charge. No committee. Cap the # of members to fit acreage and management objective. If your objective is to overhunt a property and tick off the neighbors, then 1 member per 50 acres is about right. If you want high quality hunting with minimal people problems, then 1 member per 300 acres is the way to go. LLC Prez manages the lease in lieu of paying dues. When done right, the other members appreciate your sweat equity. Set membership dues so that members fund the yearly operation (lease, insurance, food plots, utilities) PLUS carryover just enough funds for emergency repairs and other unforeseen expenses. Good rule of thumb is to maintain the equivalent of 1 member's dues left in cash reserve.


----------



## mature buck (Feb 13, 2016)

not worth the headaches


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks good on paper.


----------



## antharper (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't see that big of a deal with a club president making a little , I mean look at what they have to put up with, I'm sure the lease I've been in for yrs our president gets a couple extra members and hunts for free , and it's been a few yrs since we've taken any new members, so everyone must be happy


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2016)

Some of the club presidents probably need to read the lease they signed.  Some hunting leases do not allow for all these new members that keep being referred to.

I just read a typical hunting lease prepared for a relative who has recently purchased some land nearby.  The lease calls for the names of all the hunters to be included as an attachment the lease.  It also includes a no sub-lease clause as well as a clause calling for immediate termination of the lease with no return of any part of the fee if any of the terms of the lease are violated.

I suspect that these terms are not unusual.  Perhaps the members should read the lease as well to see if they really have any right to hunt the property.


----------



## asc (Feb 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You want to hear about the disadvantages? It costs considerably more to be the owner than being a member in a club. I got the receipts to prove it. When the vandals tear down the gate I don't get to call the leasing agent and say "Hey we need a new gate and keys to the new lock." I get to go buy the new gate, chain and lock with my money and put it up myself.
> 
> The one big advantage that makes it even is you don't have to put up with any drama like in this thread. It's my way or the highway. Show up for *all* work days, don't gripe or grab your gear out of the cabin and go find yourself a new place to hunt. It's all good.


when vandals tear up our gates, we take it out of the club kitty and replace them.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have been club president for most of my life and have paid more money than anyone period. I would not dream of taking anything from anyone. I pay my own way and all ways will and if I couldn't I would quit. I do it for my friends and family and for myself not to take advantage of them. To many people are all about me me poor ole me. I need someone else to pay for my hunting because I am president. I really feel sorry for some of you and the people who have to be around you. It is suppose to be fun and people make it not so much.


----------



## vandalizer (Feb 16, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> I have been club president for most of my life and have paid more money than anyone period. I would not dream of taking anything from anyone. I pay my own way and all ways will and if I couldn't I would quit. I do it for my friends and family and for myself not to take advantage of them. To many people are all about me me poor ole me. I need someone else to pay for my hunting because I am president. I really feel sorry for some of you and the people who have to be around you. It is suppose to be fun and people make it not so much.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> I have been club president for most of my life and have paid more money than anyone period. I would not dream of taking anything from anyone. I pay my own way and all ways will and if I couldn't I would quit. I do it for my friends and family and for myself not to take advantage of them. To many people are all about me me poor ole me. I need someone else to pay for my hunting because I am president. I really feel sorry for some of you and the people who have to be around you. It is suppose to be fun and people make it not so much.



I am friends with the guys up at the local gun/archery store. Should I feel they are taking advantage of me by making a profit off my hobby of buying guns and bows?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 16, 2016)

A club president who has had enough of dealing with members, and wants things dun his way, should probably just lease the land himself.  Fewer headaches, more land to hunt.  Nobody wantin' to know his business.  Etc.


----------



## specialk (Feb 16, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I am friends with the guys up at the local gun/archery store. Should I feel they are taking advantage of me by making a profit off my hobby of buying guns and bows?



the best thing to do is go up there and look at what you want to buy.  get their opinion on the gun/bow you want, then go online and buy it from the cheapest place you can.....maybe they will let you use their wifi to save your data plan too......this is what I do.....I save a lot of money this way.....every little bit helps.....


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 16, 2016)

asc said:


> when vandals tear up our gates, we take it out of the club kitty and replace them.



How much is keep in the club kitty and where do the funds come from?  How much above the lease amount is fair per member to insure these funds are there if needed?  If the money is not needed during a given year and a member does not return do they get the extra funds collect back?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 16, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> I have been club president for most of my life and have paid more money than anyone period. I would not dream of taking anything from anyone. I pay my own way and all ways will and if I couldn't I would quit. I do it for my friends and family and for myself not to take advantage of them. To many people are all about me me poor ole me. I need someone else to pay for my hunting because I am president. I really feel sorry for some of you and the people who have to be around you. It is suppose to be fun and people make it not so much.



So if I read this write you pay more than the other members (them taking advantage of you) but you would never dream of taking advantage of them. I actually feel sorry for you if that is the case. 

I run my club, I do most of the work, I deal will ALL the head aches and I pay my fair share BUT don't think for one second I don't reimburse myself for extra money that comes out of my pocket.


----------



## Doubletrouble (Feb 16, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> So if I read this write you pay more than the other members (them taking advantage of you) but you would never dream of taking advantage of them. I actually feel sorry for you if that is the case.
> 
> I run my club, I do most of the work, I deal will ALL the head aches and I pay my fair share BUT don't think for one second I don't reimburse myself for extra money that comes out of my pocket.



Amazing how you feel sorry for someone doing something the way they wanna do it. Maybe it means  more to him than the money part.  Obviously it doesn't to you!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 17, 2016)

I have been doing it wrong. For some reason I never thought about getting someone else to pay for my hunting dues. Free hunting dues for me for now on



What a joke some folks are I guess there are more that think like Berni than I thought....


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 17, 2016)

What? That don't even make sense. That is totally different situation. They buy the merchandise and re sell it. Buy the property and lease it for whatever you want. 



T.P. said:


> I am friends with the guys up at the local gun/archery store. Should I feel they are taking advantage of me by making a profit off my hobby of buying guns and bows?


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 17, 2016)

As a matter of fact I am the president of the club and pay my dues. I have not hunted there but 2 or 3 times in 5 years. I have my own place and lease other land that I hunt close to home. Do you think that little amount matters to me no it does not. What I do have is a place that I can go if I want to and a lot of my friends and family hunts there. I do no this I am not taking advantage of no one. I do not need to.


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's my 2 cents that I don't expect anybody else to pay for. I have only hunted clubs with close friends and family. This thread is proof to me that, for the remaining trips I have around the sun, I should continue to only hunt with family and close friends. I would like to mention that I am a responsible individual. I clean up after myself, I put forth as much effort as I can in helping my "club" members out at all times, but the most important of all, I enjoy my time in the woods. I was the "President" of a lease I obtained a few years back. I am of the mind that profiting off family and friends is not right. That is my personal belief and all are entitled to disagree with that.

That being said T.P., if i was interested in becoming a member of your club, and I was aware that I would pay for your membership, I would respectfully decline. I say this because, if I were to join your club, I would put forth every effort to pay my extra fee's for tractor work, food plots, gates, trail camera's, etc., and I would be there to assist in repairing anything that needs done. I understand that I may not be your typical "club" member, and for that reason, I would not want you to profit from me when I would put forth the same effort to keeping the club running as you would!

I wish you luck with your new property this year and may the good lord bless you with good members and healthy bucks!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 17, 2016)

jrayjeepcj2a said:


> if I were to join your club, I would put forth every effort to pay my extra fee's for tractor work, food plots, gates, trail camera's, etc., and I would be there to assist in repairing anything that needs done. I understand that I may not be your typical "club" member, and for that reason, I would not want you to profit from me when I would put forth the same effort to keeping the club running as you would!



You left out finding new members each year, collecting the money and taking all the calls concerning complaints and club issues. The things you mentioned amount to about 20% of what a club president does IMO.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess the supervisor at a warehouse should not make more money than all the other workers. I mean after all, he comes in earlier, sets things up, has to listen to all kinds of crying, stay late, close up shop. Etc etc.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2016)

Can I coon hunt it?


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 17, 2016)

If all of the araingments are made clear to each member before they join then you can do as you wish.
One may choose the friendship/everyone pay route. Others may choose to set it up as a moneymaker. Or anything in between.
As long as I know the situation going in it becomes my choice to join or not.
How each of you do it is your and your members business. No one elses.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 17, 2016)

What does working as a supervisor have to do with a hunting club? That is a place you go to work to make money not the same as going hunting with your friends and family. Seriously maybe it takes a lot of effort on some of you to do a little work. Our club consist of 3 different leases and 15 members. Takes very little effort on my part they bring money I pay online 2 mins. wow. One  I write a check  put a stamp send it another 2 mins. I may need to get a secretarty I am over worked. Most work thier butts off because they are having fun.

Now if you call a meeting and tell everyone that they will be paying your hunting dues because they owe it to you. They have no problem with it great go for it. Be happy have fun.



mattech said:


> I guess the supervisor at a warehouse should not make more money than all the other workers. I mean after all, he comes in earlier, sets things up, has to listen to all kinds of crying, stay late, close up shop. Etc etc.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 17, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> You left out finding new members each year, collecting the money and taking all the calls concerning complaints and club issues. The things you mentioned amount to about 20% of what a club president does IMO.



still does not justify a club prez collecting enough to pay his dues.

The club I was in had up to 3 folks helping find new members, we also all worked together on food plots, club stands, roads ....etc. and the camp area. If the club prez is taking it all on him self than its his on fault.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> What does working as a supervisor have to do with a hunting club? That is a place you go to work to make money not the same as going hunting with your friends and family. Seriously maybe it takes a lot of effort on some of you to do a little work. Our club consist of 3 different leases and 15 members. Takes very little effort on my part they bring money I pay online 2 mins. wow. One  I write a check  put a stamp send it another 2 mins. I may need to get a secretarty I am over worked. Most work thier butts off because they are having fun.
> 
> Now if you call a meeting and tell everyone that they will be paying your hunting dues because they owe it to you. They have no problem with it great go for it. Be happy have fun.



What about when members get out, who does the showing of the club to new members?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 17, 2016)

mattech said:


> What about when members get out, who does the showing of the club to new members?



other members, why?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Charge whatever they will pay.
> If the deal is good for them they take it. If not they leave it.
> If the members are willing to pay x dollars to hunt a place under the existing rules, there should be no complaint.  Why should it matter to them where the money goes.



BANG!!  This^^^^^^^^^

If you are happy with what you getting for what you are paying, it makes no difference........

Now if promises made are not kept, thats a different story. Completely........If'n it was me, I'd prolly cover the dues, but mostly make sure to budget all food plot seeds, fuel and anything like that. Weekend Beer, food, maybe donate your personal tractor, but Include ANY maintenance like Oil changes in the budget. 


Again, it will always come back to supply and demand. What would Make YOU Happy? 
Of course the price of the land to begin with will make all the difference.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 17, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I have been doing it wrong. For some reason I never thought about getting someone else to pay for my hunting dues. Free hunting dues for me for now on
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke some folks are I guess there are more that think like Berni than I thought....


 



jrayjeepcj2a said:


> Here's my 2 cents that I don't expect anybody else to pay for. I have only hunted clubs with close friends and family. This thread is proof to me that, for the remaining trips I have around the sun, I should continue to only hunt with family and close friends. I would like to mention that I am a responsible individual. I clean up after myself, I put forth as much effort as I can in helping my "club" members out at all times, but the most important of all, I enjoy my time in the woods. I was the "President" of a lease I obtained a few years back. I am of the mind that profiting off family and friends is not right. That is my personal belief and all are entitled to disagree with that.
> 
> That being said T.P., if i was interested in becoming a member of your club, and I was aware that I would pay for your membership, I would respectfully decline. I say this because, if I were to join your club, I would put forth every effort to pay my extra fee's for tractor work, food plots, gates, trail camera's, etc., and I would be there to assist in repairing anything that needs done. I understand that I may not be your typical "club" member, and for that reason, I would not want you to profit from me when I would put forth the same effort to keeping the club running as you would!
> 
> I wish you luck with your new property this year and may the good lord bless you with good members and healthy bucks!



******   Sorry elfiii, can't help it.  Way to go guys.  Exactly.  A few folks get it now.  

Seems there are a lot of upset club presidents on here.  Tell folks up front what your doing and see if they agree.  What about all the folks that work hard as well for the club and never see a dime from their efforts???

Fact is you CHOSE    to do what you do.  If you don't like it; stop what your doing.  If you feel entitled then this is a whole other discussion on CNN (libs) haha.

Don't be mad just debate.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 17, 2016)

Depends on who is assigned to clean out the outhouse and move it to a new location. I gladly pay extra for someone else to have that camp chore.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm started a club 

lease is 500 acre at $10 per 

There are no plots, roads or pin board. I charge 4 people plus my self $1000

I ask we work together rent equip if needed and so forth. No one shows to help or pitch in any money. I am out of pocket now roughly $600. Members don't want to split the cost. So I add another member. 

Things get rough and I am out of work I add 2 more members. 

I got a speeding ticket so I add 1 more member. 

Going on vacation and could use spending $. So I add another member. 

Am I doing it right 

Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2016)

nickel back said:


> other members, why?



Then the other members should make a profit also.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 17, 2016)

bigelow said:


> I'm started a club
> 
> lease is 500 acre at $10 per
> 
> ...



Thanks I needed that laugh!


----------



## kbuck1 (Feb 17, 2016)

bigelow said:


> I'm started a club
> 
> lease is 500 acre at $10 per
> 
> ...





No, you wouldnt be doing it right. The original 4 members agreed to pay 1000 dollars based off how many people they would be sharing the property with.  

 if the members agree up front then it doesn't matter where the money goes.  the member is still out x number of dollars and they have hunting rights on the same piece of property


----------



## Duckdiver (Feb 17, 2016)

The way we've done it on our club for a little over 30 years and has worked out pretty good, is simple. We have around 6000 continuous acres bordering 2 rivers with around 25 miles of river frontage. We take in 3 more members than it takes to pay the 5 leases. This pays for any gate/lock repairs we need and is also used the following year if a few guys need a little time to come up with the $$. We try to have work days but all members are are busy with life and work and most don't make it. It's not a big deal to us that do. We don't plant any food plots as a club, but, if you want one plant one. As far as "finding new members" it's a non issue for the prez. All new members are friends of existing members that have wanted in for years. We have one club meeting a year to collect dues, if you can't make the meeting, no big deal, stop by the presidents house, which is right outside one of the three gates. As far as showing the property to possible members, no issue, everyone who joins is from the area and knows what it is and what it ain't. The prez is a paying member and is elected after dues collected(just happens to be the same guy for the last 30yrs) lol! As I read through the post on this thread I realized just how lucky and blessed I am to have been a member of a great "club" for all these years. First as a 8yr old boy out hunting and fishing with my dad, and now as a 38yr old man still hunting and fishing with family and friends on the same river swamp. Now to the OP. I have a good friend that joined a for profit club, he has no idea how many members there are, but he dose know that you can't drive more than 50' without seeing a "stand" sign. He knew what he was getting into when he joined and is fine with that, it's just not for me. I'd say as long as you have a business license, and pay your taxes like the rest of us hard working Americans there is absolutely nothing at all wrong with turning a profit for all of ones hard work and time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

How come no taxes need to be payed by all prez of clubs even if they pay. Should they have a lic. Also for running a club. Is it not a busness also. Just wondering. Maybe tax money needs to be included to the timber company. How is that done ?


----------



## Duckdiver (Feb 17, 2016)

I would think that it being a club, and not a for profit business that is called a club has something to do with it I'm not completely sure as I am not a president. I do know that the other club I spoke of in my post does have a licence and they do pay taxes on the profit of the club. We set up an account at a local bank for the extra dues we collect an there was specific language concerning just that. Once again I do not know all the ins and outs of it but I do know what country I live in and that if you turn a profit the United States government and the state of Georgia will want a portion of said profits.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 17, 2016)

Duckdiver said:


> I would think that it being a club, and not a for profit business that is called a club has something to do with it I'm not completely sure as I am not a president. I do know that the other club I spoke of in my post does have a licence and they do pay taxes on the profit of the club. We set up an account at a local bank for the extra dues we collect an there was specific language concerning just that. Once again I do not know all the ins and outs of it but I do know what country I live in and that if you turn a profit the United States government and the state of Georgia will want a portion of said profits.



That's why I NEEEEVVVEEERRRRR turn a profit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

So if a prez pays for food plots seed upkeep and shows a loss no gain then his busness is good to go. Maybe use it as a deduct. ??


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

Have pizza at club meeting and use as a expense.


----------



## Duckdiver (Feb 17, 2016)

I would think so.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

Buy a 4 wheeler as a tool to haul seeds feeds ex extra to woods on said busness.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

Wife bookkeeper as expense.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2016)

buy a 4wd tractor to plant the food plots and do some bush hogging around the shooting lanes. 

Big deduction.... only problem is the IRS is going to view this as a hobby, not a business and disallow all your deductions.


----------



## Duckdiver (Feb 17, 2016)

I was only trying to give thoughts on the title of the OP. "Hunting Club Profit" but yes, if you want to start a business to show losses...well... Ok


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> buy a 4wd tractor to plant the food plots and do some bush hogging around the shooting lanes.
> 
> Big deduction.... only problem is the IRS is going to view this as a hobby, not a business and disallow all your deductions.



The prez is collecting dues in excess of amount and providing a service to keep busness. Which in one hundred years will turn a profit.


----------



## Duckdiver (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, all the above is correct. If you start a business you are suppose to write off all expenses. That is how they factor what you pay in taxes. Gross minus cost= profit and they go from there. Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2016)

Quail plantations show losses every year. Thus I know. The republicans lose millions a year hunting quail.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> buy a 4wd tractor to plant the food plots and do some bush hogging around the shooting lanes.
> 
> Big deduction.... only problem is the IRS is going to view this as a hobby, not a business and disallow all your deductions.



Its deer farming


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Its deer farming


Id pay to coon hunt.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 18, 2016)

Honestly we do not change or have new members very often. Maybe we are lucky maybe there are friends waiting to get in but honestly the last few new memebers I did nothing but take the money. Most of our members have been the same for many years. 

I am really giving some a hard time thats all. Usually when they want to do something at the club a bunch goes  for a few days work and cook just have fun. Hunting can be fun when you have the right people. But being the president is not much work to it that someone should pay my way. I do things for fun and friendship.




mattech said:


> What about when members get out, who does the showing of the club to new members?


----------



## moose80cj7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I run my club and only charge a little over what it costs for the lease. The extra money is used for the for food plot material. Yes I do a lot of the work around the property also. I figure if I want it done I'd rather just do it myself because it's just easier than trying to get them down to the proerty. That's just me.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 18, 2016)

This thread is like a wart on my backside. I look every once in awhile to see if it's gone...Nope...Still there.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 18, 2016)

nickel back said:


> other members, why?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 18, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> This thread is like a wart on my backside. I look every once in awhile to see if it's gone...Nope...Still there.



Really? Then don't open it, try ignoring it as no one makes you read it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> This thread is like a wart on my backside. I look every once in awhile to see if it's gone...Nope...Still there.



Dang, don't think I would admit on a public forum I had a wart on my backside. A pimple, maybe, but those go away after a few days.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2016)

After reading this thread, I'm going to lease 3 or 4 spots this year. I may even quit my day job and run hunting clubs for a living.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 18, 2016)

I bet all those complaining about someone making a few bucks off them are the same folks that cry and whine when another member kills a nice buck and they don't kill squat. 

He has a better spot than me!
He hunts during the week when I cant!
Why does he get to hunt the food plots!
He has all the good stands!
He joined this year and already got a nice buck!
I've been here for 10 years and haven't killed a buck yet!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 18, 2016)

We need a like button


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 18, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> This thread is like a wart on my backside. I look every once in awhile to see if it's gone...Nope...Still there.



Too funny.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2016)

Mercy.


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I bet all those complaining about someone making a few bucks off them are the same folks that cry and whine when another member kills a nice buck and they don't kill squat.
> 
> He has a better spot than me!
> He hunts during the week when I cant!
> ...





Yup, once a crybaby, always a crybaby.


----------



## srb (Feb 18, 2016)

*Party....*



kmckinnie said:


> Have pizza at club meeting and use as a expense.



Do it the right way:::
Send the pres on a vacation.....
Remember VP
Plus Treasure
Also  Secretary 

#They all need a lil hunting bonus......Maybe a gift card 
? Send them to a lovely dinner/club/movie :::...:::


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 18, 2016)

srb said:


> Do it the right way:::
> Send the pres on a vacation.....
> Remember VP
> Plus Treasure
> ...



If u are looking for a club. We need you. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow.....now I remember why I'm not on a club.....I hunt some of the states best land. Hundreds of thousands of acres; tons of food plots ....all for the price of a WMA stamp..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2016)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Wow.....now I remember why I'm not on a club.....I hunt some of the states best land. Hundreds of thousands of acres; tons of food plots ....all for the price of a WMA stamp..



Yep... you and 10,614 of you closest friends.  You know, the ones that will shoot at anything that moves. Even if they don't know what it is.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 18, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Yep... you and 10,614 of you closest friends.  You know, the ones that will shoot at anything that moves. Even if they don't know what it is.



I'm more in harms way driving to work....I'll take my chances


----------



## antharper (Feb 18, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Yep... you and 10,614 of you closest friends.  You know, the ones that will shoot at anything that moves. Even if they don't know what it is.



Exactly, way to many wackos running around with guns for me , I'll just keep paying my presidents way! He earns it


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Mercy.



Lord, elfii needs this pain please keep giving it to him as he really deserves it. His job around here is way to easy and this thread gives him a purpose to get up and put his shoes on each morning.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2016)

antharper said:


> Exactly, way to many wackos running around with guns for me , I'll just keep paying my presidents way! He earns it




RONG

If the Prez is the only one doing the work then somebody needs to replace him. I still say if the prez of the club is taking on all this work on, its his on fault( he is one big dummy)


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 19, 2016)

nickel back said:


> RONG
> 
> If the Prez is the only one doing the work then somebody needs to replace him. I still say if the prez of the club is taking on all this work on, its his on fault( he is one big dummy)



You really have no clue and probably have never managed people in any capacity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Lord, elfii needs this pain please keep giving it to him as he really deserves it. His job around here is way to easy and this thread gives him a purpose to get up and put his shoes on each morning.



Thats why he gets the BIG bucks


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> You really have no clue and probably have never managed people in any capacity.



elfiii too funny.

Woodsman69, go to any corporation worth it's salt and you'll find a president that delegates most of the company's daily routines while he handles generating new business and other big decisions.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2016)

They get a pay check also. He can fire them and replace them. 
In a club everyone pays the prez so they feel he is the one to do the job.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> You really have no clue and probably have never managed people in any capacity.



RONG

I know how, been there done that, its not as hard if you get good members that want and work for the same goal. If the club prez is not able to to find the help to run a club like it should be ran than he should not be club prez, and for dang sure not have his dues paid or make any kind of a profit....


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 19, 2016)

nickel back said:


> RONG
> 
> I know how, been there done that, its not as hard if you get good members that want and work for the same goal. If the club prez is not able to to find the help to run a club like it should be ran than he should not be club prez, and for dang sure not have his dues paid or make any kind of a profit....



Right on!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2016)

nickel back said:


> RONG
> 
> I know how, been there done that, its not as hard if you get good members that want and work for the same goal. If the club prez is not able to to find the help to run a club like it should be ran than he should not be club prez, and for dang sure not have his dues paid or make any kind of a profit....



What happened to your club ?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> What happened to your club ?



The 900+ acres that I help manged( 10 years) got cut down, 90% if not more,hard woods and all gone. It was a sad sight.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Lord, elfii needs this pain please keep giving it to him as he really deserves it. His job around here is way to easy and this thread gives him a purpose to get up and put his shoes on each morning.



This is a Sunday School picnic compared to keeping you out of trouble in the Political forum. At least the threads in this forum have a point. Sort of.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This is a Sunday School picnic compared to keeping you out of trouble in the Political forum. At least the threads in this forum have a point. Sort of.



What was this thread about again?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2016)

nickel back said:


> The 900+ acres that I help manged( 10 years) got cut down, 90% if not more,hard woods and all gone. It was a sad sight.



That happens everywhere. Still should work for your goal.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2016)

Did some math in the lease areas. 
Mems cost X per number of mems divided my acres = pretty high per acre.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 20, 2016)

nickel back said:


> The 900+ acres that I help manged( 10 years) got cut down, 90% if not more,hard woods and all gone. It was a sad sight.



So you could not manged it when things got rough?  Other members must not have been paying you enough.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 21, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> So you could not manged it when things got rough?  Other members must not have been paying you enough.



Folks did not want to pay to keep it. As of today that land  still has no trees just thick under growth. As I said it was a sad sight then and still is today knowing how pretty it once was.....


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm just impressed the thread title wasn't "hunting club prophet"


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Folks did not want to pay to keep it. As of today that land  still has no trees just thick under growth. As I said it was a sad sight then and still is today knowing how pretty it once was.....



Sounds like you were a poor manager or they wouldn't have left.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2016)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Wow.....now I remember why I'm not on a club.....I hunt some of the states best land. Hundreds of thousands of acres; tons of food plots ....all for the price of a WMA stamp..



WORD............They say OUR WMA woods are loaded with crazy folks who'll shoot anything. I guess they are trying to justify paying what they pay and putting up with what they put up with as described in this thread



NE GA Pappy said:


> Yep... you and 10,614 of you closest friends.  You know, the ones that will shoot at anything that moves. Even if they don't know what it is.



This^^^ is an example of what I just said. Sure Pappy, your Hunting lease cry baby members are such safer hunters.........I have hunted WMAs for quite a few years and have Very Good Experiences with other hunters. Many times I have the Woods to myself too



Wayne D Davis said:


> I'm more in harms way driving to work....I'll take my chances



EGGSACTLY!




antharper said:


> Exactly, way to many wackos running around with guns for me , I'll just keep paying my presidents way! He earns it



Keep telling yourself that....Example two^^^



elfiii said:


> This is a Sunday School picnic compared to keeping you out of trouble in the Political forum. At least the threads in this forum have a point. Sort of.



You said it brother............This whole thread is too simple yet we are on page 15ish

If YOU are HAPPY with what you get for your money, then ANY Profit is reasonable.
 If you are NOT Getting what you were promised, thats a whole different issue

Supply and Demand folks!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sounds like you were a poor manager or they wouldn't have left.



kind of hard to find guys to pay money to hunt land that has no trees to put a stand in

sounds like your grasping for straws to make your self feel better.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> kind of hard to find guys to pay money to hunt land that has no trees to put a stand in
> 
> sounds like your grasping for straws to make your self feel better.



Ha! My place gets cut and when it does we pile up the deer. Not that I know how to manage a deer lease or anything.....


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ha! My place gets cut and when it does we pile up the deer. Not that I know how to manage a deer lease or anything.....



Select cut or clear cut??

and by the way I'm sure there would have been no issues with harvesting the club limit of deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> kind of hard to find guys to pay money to hunt land that has no trees to put a stand in
> 
> sounds like your grasping for straws to make your self feel better.



A good prez would pay the differnce to keep it going. More than his fair share. 
Tower stands and make food plots in front. Where there is a will. 
I'm sure someone has it now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2016)

I feel great.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> If all of the araingments are made clear to each member before they join then you can do as you wish.
> One may choose the friendship/everyone pay route. Others may choose to set it up as a moneymaker. Or anything in between.
> As long as I know the situation going in it becomes my choice to join or not.
> How each of you do it is your and your members business. No one elses.



I don't understand why anyone has to know what the business side of a club is. If you like the property,rules and people, pay the money and hunt. If not go somewhere else. I have no issues with a club prez making it worth there while to manage my club. I think most of the clubs mentioned in this thread are small properties with a handful of members. Try managing a large lease that costs north of $40,000 dollars every year. We have members with dozers, Bobcats and tractors that get compensated for the fuel and upkeep on there machines on top of food plot money, minerals, upkeep of camp and numerous other issues that come up. I've been asked to run the club and have declined the offer. I'll continue to write a check and help any way I can


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 22, 2016)

I really don't want to derail this wonderful thread but -- perhaps we can get to page 10.

How many of you folks who have joined a "hunt club" on leased property have read the lease to see whether or not you actually have any right to hunt the property?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> I really don't want to derail this wonderful thread but -- perhaps we can get to page 10.
> 
> How many of you folks who have joined a "hunt club" on leased property have read the lease to see whether or not you actually have any right to hunt the property?



Everyone I ever joined was handshake only. Including the one that the landowner didn't even know his property was being used as a hunting club by his brother in law. 

Those I leased personally were different of course.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 22, 2016)

One thing is for sure T.P. sure does start some long winded topics.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 22, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> One thing is for sure T.P. sure does start some long winded topics.



Sign of a great American!  Keeps it entertaining between hunting seasons...


----------



## NUTT (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks to T.P. and Trump America is getting Great again!


----------



## tcoker (Feb 27, 2016)

Been in the same club on the same land for 25 years. 1800-2000 acres with 30 members. I've Been an officer of the club for 10. Every single full member pays the exact same. President nor any other officer receive a dime from the club. We have an officers meeting (7 officers Pres/VP/Sec/Treas/(3) Directors). We have an officers meeting in February to set dues (based off lease price and improvements, all tractor fuel,tools,signs,salt,seed,etc. is paid for by the club) and by-laws. We keep the dues as low as possible for everyone while making sure we can do the necessary improvements to benefit everyone. My dad was one of the original founders 35 years ago. Most of the people have been in for at least 10. We only fill spots when the older guys get to old. We have a list 12-15 people deep. We are doing something right.

Also have 2 work days a year, one is mandatory or it's a $160 fine before you can hunt, your choice. It takes work to have anything worth having. Some people might disagree with that, but if you don't want to do anything work wise to contribute to improving the land you can hunt all the public land you want. I hunt public land quotas with my son occasionally and it's nice not having to do any work to the land to hunt it but someone is and their salary ain't free.


----------

